

South Carolina Officer Is Charged with Murder in Black Man’s Death - herbig
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/08/us/south-carolina-officer-is-charged-with-murder-in-black-mans-death.html

======
mdesq
This is why police officers, as public employees given the ability to take
lives on the spot, need as much surveillance and review of their behavior as
possible.

